# Australian based cubing shops?



## UnknownLefty95 (Oct 24, 2010)

Does anyone of any online cubing shops that are based in Australia? I want to buy an Alpha-V and a good Square-1, but I would like to know if there are any Aussie shops before resorting to international shops.

Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 24, 2010)

The only one I know of is the one that Tim Major is starting but I'm not sure if it's up and running yet


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi,
I have a store Kubaroo that is opening once my stock arrives.
http://kubaroo.weebly.com/
Obviously it isn't open yet, and if you attempt to buy one of these items, nothing will happen (it's not set up to my paypal)
It should be opening in 3-4 weeks. On my website, the prices are in USD, however, I will be converting them to AUD shortly. Right now my prices may seem a little high, but that is because paypal charged me at $0.95USD=$1AUD, and the currency is actually higher. When the AUD goes back down, my prices will be basically equal to the top competitors (Lightake/Witeden).
I will not be stocking square-1s for a while, and the cubes I have ordered may not arrive for a few weeks.
For now, I suggest you buy elsewhere, although, keep your eyes open, as my cube store will opening in not too long 
Tim


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 24, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Hi,
> I have a store Kubaroo that is opening once my stock arrives.
> http://kubaroo.weebly.com/
> Obviously it isn't open yet, and if you attempt to buy one of these items, nothing will happen (it's not set up to my paypal)
> ...


 
Nice website. when it opens, I'll use the site


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 24, 2010)

There was some thread about this were some guy was making a cubing shop in Ausralia. I wonder if he is still doing it.
EDIT: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?20423-Australia-based-cube-store!


----------



## epride17 (Jun 9, 2014)

I am thinking of starting one any recommendations for puzzles


----------



## KarlCubing (Jun 9, 2014)

There was one called cube warehouse but its gone now


----------



## speedcubecomau (Sep 18, 2014)

I know this thread is really old - but finally there is an Australian based speedcube shop - YAY! speedcube.com.au


----------



## epride17 (Sep 28, 2014)

There is also http://oz-cubes.com.au


----------

